# Fireworks CS4 - CSS Export mit Segmenten



## Ghandy-Kong (17. April 2009)

:-(erstmal sorry, habe das selbe Thema schon unter einem anderem Namen erstellt,  dachte dieser Titel ist vielleicht besser...

Hallo,

ich habe da folgendes Problem: Ich bin gerade dabei in FireworksCS4 ein Layout für den Export nach Dreamweaver zu gestalten. Der Export soll in CSS und Bilder sein. So weit alles klar.
Habe Divs angelegt (head, mainContent, footer) in denen ich Hintergrundbilder platzieren möchte. Bilder muss man für den Export ja bekanntlich segmentieren. ABER: wenn ich eine Grafik segmentiere (selbst wenn ich anwähle als Hintergrundbild) ist der Text der darüber liegt nach dem Export mit dem Bild zu einer Einheit verschmolzen, also ein Teil der Grafik - sprich kein markierbarer Text mehr. 

Alle möglichen Lernvideos und die Fireworks-Hilfe waren mir bis jetzt keine Hilfe.

Wie lege ich in einem Div ein Hintergrundbild fest, so das ich trotzdem noch Text und andere Elemente darüber platzieren kann, die später noch EINZELN anwählbar sind und NICHT Teil der Grafik. 

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, suche schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit Layouts professionell als CSS auszugeben ohne großartig Programmier-Sprachen zu lernen oder ALLES im Dreamweaver machen zu müssen...


----------

